# blue bottles vs. house flies



## Rodney (Nov 18, 2007)

What are the advantages/disadvantages between house flies and blue bottles? Is one larger/smaller, easier to keep/raise,. Etc.

Do they gut load better/easier?

I have been using house flies and want to try blue bottles *if *there is a good reason to do so.

Also, I am currently raising house flies, and would want to do the same with blue bottles if I try them. Is one much harder to raise than the other?

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 18, 2007)

Rodney said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages between house flies and blue bottles? Is one larger/smaller, easier to keep/raise,. Etc.Do they gut load better/easier?
> 
> I have been using house flies and want to try blue bottles *if *there is a good reason to do so.
> 
> ...


Difference is only the size, and a couple more nutriences mixed in, they are stinkier to raise then the housefly.


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2007)

Size is the difference. I tried houseflies once and they were too small for what I needed. I don't allow them to breed or anything I just buy the maggots so there was no smell.


----------



## Mantida (Nov 19, 2007)

Bluebottles are larger but their larvae are very stinky.


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2007)

mantida said:


> Bluebottles are larger but their larvae are very stinky.


Never had any issues with them stinking. Where are you guys getting your from?


----------



## OGIGA (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd stick with the houseflies if they are working so well.



Rick said:


> Never had any issues with them stinking. Where are you guys getting your from?


Hmm, it seems like you don't think a lot of things stink, Rick. I think crickets and blue bottle larvae stink but you don't. I guess that's a good thing for raising mantises. Anyway, I've gotten my blue bottle larvae from Grubco and Nick (and they look exactly like Grubco's). I thought they smelled like the dumps!


----------

